# Re: Personal attacks and posts about MO



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

-_- I am sorry, I have really tried to ignore and keep my mouth shut, but I cannot do it any longer. 

The atmosphere of this forum has changed dramatically over the last few months. We have gotten many new members and that is wonderful!!! We had 99 people online at one time last week!









There are many that have joined us that are obvious supporters of MO. If that is the case, that is wonderful…but please do not come over here and bring the SAME attitude that most of us ran away from over there. Joe does not “moderate” the posts as Jay does over there. We have freedom of speech and expression, and until recently that has not been a problem. Suddenly we have people being offensive, others taking offense, and people are giving and receiving what many of you are calling “personal attacks”. If you want to see/hear about personal attacks, ask Joe to share with you the personal attacks and threats that have been made on/to him by the "moderator" over there! Those attacks and threats are just a few of the very reasons that I, along with several others refuse to support the MO site. If you like the way it is run over there, that is wonderful….most of us don’t. 

In this forum we are allowed the freedom to be open, honest, silly, crazy, informative with brands, websites, and even talk about non-maltese nonsense…THAT IS WHY WE LIKE IT HERE!!!! Some of you obviously are above our silliness and our regular "pet owner" ramblings... and if that is the case, ignore it. Some of us are afraid to ask questions any more, (just like we were at MO)-because somewhere in the midst of the replies, there is going to be someone giving us holy heck, when all we did was ask a simple question!

There are lots of people on here now that are VERY knowledgeable about the breed and canines in general…that is wonderful, and I am sure you have a wealth of information to share, but in sharing that, please make sure that you are not talking “down” to the ones of us that are just regular old maltese “pet” owners that love our babies and want the best for them. I don’t want to make anyone really mad, but good-grief, some of us have really had enough!!! I don’t want to be ugly and say “go back to MO”-but that is the way some of us are feeling IF you are going to bring that “better than the average pet owner” attitude with you. Feel free to share you knowledge and expertise with us, just don’t make us feel inferior in the process.

I am sure there is something that I have left out, but I am going to go ahead and post this and get it off my chest.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well said! I have nothing more to say except I LOVE U GUYS!!!!







PLEASE dont leave this wonderful place!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

yeah, i think im one of the members who just likes to goof around and show pics and share stories with all u guys, and im no expert about maltese health issues etc etc, 

and i might not know much about the maltese breed even if Jong-ee is my 3rd maltese , i do know that i love her to death and will do anything for her to make her happy and learn more about the breed everyday, and sharing everything with u guys makes me happy too coz everybody here loves maltese, dont they?? :lol: heheheh


i dont think ppl need to look down on ppl and attack them, we have enough "rudeness" out there, why bring more to it here..? everybody just wants to learn, theres no reason to attack them if they want to learn something

ppl should be nice to ppl !!!! :lol:


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, very well said you guys!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yeah what they said.I love this place


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very well stated!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I haven't sense any rudeness. Am I the one being rude? ... I sure hope not! or.. maybe I just notice.... 









Still having fun!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 13 2004, 11:38 AM
> *yeah, i think im one of the members who just likes to goof around and show pics and share stories with all u guys, and im no expert about maltese health issues etc etc,
> 
> and i might not know much about the maltese breed even if Jong-ee is my 3rd maltese , i do know that i love her to death and will do anything for her to make her happy and learn more about the breed everyday, and sharing everything with u guys makes me happy too coz everybody here loves maltese, dont they?? :lol: heheheh
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I have to say how cute your little Jong-ee looks in her pretty pink sweater. I love the look. 

As for rudeness, maybe I've been successful in avoiding those posts (or maybe it's me they're talking about and I just don't realize it! I hope not...) I love it here, everyone is so nice, and has such wonderful information to offer.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Dec 13 2004, 12:02 PM
> *Am I the one being rude? ... I sure hope not!<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22670*


[/QUOTE]


> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Dec 13 2004, 12:06 PM
> *As for rudeness, maybe I've been successful in avoiding those posts (or maybe it's me they're talking about and I just don't realize it!  I hope not...<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22672*


[/QUOTE]

You never know! HAHAHA You guys are the wrong person to ask that question to yourselves.

And Tlunn! Your comment was Off the Hizzy! 
All we are saying is give peace a chance!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 13 2004, 01:19 PM
> *And Tlunn!  Your comment was Off the Hizzy!
> All we are saying is give peace a chance!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22682*


[/QUOTE]









What?!








LOL-that is a new one!!!! Kinda like when my junior high kids say I'm "crunk"? I have to say.."that's a good thing, right?" Then they say I am old and out of touch...


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 13 2004, 12:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










What?!








LOL-that is a new one!!!! Kinda like when my junior high kids say I'm "crunk"? I have to say.."that's a good thing, right?" Then they say I am old and out of touch...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22686
[/B][/QUOTE]
Awww Lol


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 13 2004, 01:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










What?!








LOL-that is a new one!!!! Kinda like when my junior high kids say I'm "crunk"? I have to say.."that's a good thing, right?" Then they say I am old and out of touch...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22686
[/B][/QUOTE]
My middle schooler teaches me new words every day. What's really funny are the expressions we used to use when we were kids....when I say them to her, she looks at me like I'm the world's greatest geek.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 13 2004, 11:23 AM
> *-_- I am sorry, I have really tried to ignore and keep my mouth shut, but I cannot do it any longer.
> 
> The atmosphere of this forum has changed dramatically over the last few months. We have gotten many new members and that is wonderful!!! We had 99 people online at one time last week!
> ...


[/QUOTE]



BRAVO WELL SAID


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Dec 13 2004, 01:06 PM
> *I have to say how cute your little Jong-ee looks in her pretty pink sweater.  I love the look.
> 
> As for rudeness, maybe I've been successful in avoiding those posts (or maybe it's me they're talking about and I just don't realize it!  I hope not...)  I love it here, everyone is so nice, and has such wonderful information to offer.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22672*


[/QUOTE]

ooo THANK YOU FOR YOUR LOVELY COMMENT !!!

ur baby is soo cute tooo !! i love ur avatar, awww

i bought that pink sweater for jongee's thanksgiving present at 3 dogs bakery store...heeeheee

its a turtle neck sweater

heres more pics

hehehe



















stupid camera flash !!! it made her pretty eyes YELLOWWWW


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Very well said!


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

ok i am a new member to SM and i have been reading the posts before i got my maltese puppy and since. i have learnt so much from all of the nice people who post on this site.

lately i see nasty comments and stories of people being banned from MO? not sure what it's all about myself as i am new to this (can't even post a picture of dixie until my bf installs the scanner stuff!!!)

can we carry on with the great stories, brilliant advice and friendliness 

bec & dixie xxxxxx


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

looking forward to seeing those pics...tell bf to hurry up! LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beccypaul_@Dec 13 2004, 03:16 PM
> *ok i am a new member to SM and i have been reading the posts before i got my maltese puppy and since.  i have learnt so much from all of the nice people who post on this site.
> 
> lately i see nasty comments and stories of people being banned from MO?  not sure what it's all about myself as i am new to this (can't even post a picture of dixie until my bf installs the scanner stuff!!!)
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I can't believe we have let you get by this long without pictures! Sheesh!!!!







We MUST see pictures!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if u need help installing the scanner we can walk u through it...u dont need your bf to do it.


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

i know my posts look really boring!!!

i will ask him to do it tommorrow!! he told me i had to wait till i get my new digital camera 4 xmas but i can't wait.

must say, this site is addictive and has got me through dixie's first month at home.
It's great always having people to talk to about maltesers!!
i just love their little faces


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

he's at work and i think it's in the loft so thanks very much anyway.

keep checking for my pics xxxxxxx


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 13 2004, 03:22 PM
> *if u need help installing the scanner we can walk u through it...u dont need your bf to do it.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LOL-don't make men feel like we NEED them...LOL...there are lots of smart women on here...hehehehe.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Mee... your baby is soooo cute in that sweater!! I could never buy a pink sweater my bf would be soooooooooooooooooo mad at me! haha... toooooooooo cute!









tlunn... i've been meaning to say that i love your signature!! Its soooooooooo cute!














Also... i'm glad that we cleared that up! I love how everyone tries to help everyone out on SM!!














Anyway... I just dont know why the people supporting MO do not understand why some of us were banned... and we are good hearted people meaning no harm, i took it personally for many different reasons (i'm sure most of you know why)... but that didnt matter we still were banned and its like no one misses us (me).. meaning that maybe it isnt as friendly over there??? i dunno what it really means but I only know that if someone got banned on this SM I would wonder what happened to them! -_- I just hope i wasnt the one that started all these problems on SM... it just seems like ever since i posted i was banned... this all started... i'm sorry.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 13 2004, 03:54 PM
> *Mee... your baby is soooo cute in that sweater!!  I could never buy a pink sweater my bf would be soooooooooooooooooo mad at me! haha... toooooooooo cute!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]










No worries Kodie...it'll be all-right!!!!!









Thanks about the signature...my breeder sent me an email with it at the bottom and I clicked/save/stole it...hehehehe







I don't know where she got it, but it was sure festive!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I absolutly love this site. It has GREAT information about our babies, funny/serious stories, and the conversation is just great. I don't know what I would do with out this site.







I would probably be







. I think as long as everyone contributes in a positive way and keep the personal attacks to them selves this site will continue to be the best Maltese site out there!










Kodie's Mom: I just LOVE your signature. My boyfriend was in the room while I was checking in last night and he saw your pics and thought they were SOOOOOOO CUTE.









It's from the cutie-pie pictures on here that I may just be able to tempt him into getting another little buddy once I'm no longer in my apartment :lol: 








So thank you to everyone who have helped me out so far in the "new mom" stage. I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I just love how quickly this forum has grown. I must have joined SM a few years ago and have seen the forum change several times. I think I signed up at least twice. I am so happy to see all the people posting now. It's unbeliveable what the word of mouth can do!


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

and what search engine google can find you!!

i don't know anyone else who has a maltese and i wouldn't be without it now


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Dec 13 2004, 04:23 PM
> *I just love how quickly this forum has grown.  I must have joined SM a few years ago and have seen the forum change several times.  I think I signed up at least twice.  I am so happy to see all the people posting now.  It's unbeliveable what the word of mouth can do!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22774*


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by beccypaul_@Dec 13 2004, 04:32 PM
> *and what search engine google can find you!!
> 
> i don't know anyone else who has a maltese and i wouldn't be without it now
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22777*


[/QUOTE]


Glad to have ya'll....  Dang-I am in LOVE with CharmyPoo's dogs!!!!!!!







She is going to get SO sick of me saying that!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

just some things I want to say...

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1681


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Natalie... thanx! Tini is a cutie too!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 13 2004, 06:46 PM
> *Glad to have ya'll....  Dang-I am in LOVE with CharmyPoo's dogs!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Can never get sick of that  

I tell them every day. Isn't it amazing how when you baby talk to them .. they get all excited!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> > Isn't it amazing how when you baby talk to them .. they get all excited!
> > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22924
> 
> 
> That is sooo true!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> > > Isn't it amazing how when you baby talk to them .. they get all excited!
> > > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22924
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I have stayed away from all the MO controversy but I do have one thing to say…

I was one of those who were banned from MO on my first post. I was new and had just lost my first Maltese puppy Piccolina from Parvo. I posted a link to her dogster page not knowing the consequences. I just wanted everyone to see her and get support since I was so devastated.

I couldn't believe the way I was treated. I could have received a warning but no, Jay decided that I was not good enough for his site and I was banned. Lexi's mom referred me to this site and I thank her everyday for it. I found the support I needed for my grief and the help I needed for my new puppy Bella. I have learned so much here and I have made many friends (all of you) that understand my obsession with Bella.

I don’t want the vive of this site to change and Tlunn…you couldn’t have said it any better. Let’s all get along and to the newbies, please understand where we are coming from. This site is not to criticize anyone, just to be friends and get/give good advice about our very much loved Maltese.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Dec 14 2004, 11:20 AM
> *I have stayed away from all the MO controversy but I do have one thing to say…
> 
> I was one of those who were banned from MO on my first post.  I was new and had just lost my first Maltese puppy Piccolina from Parvo.  I posted a link to her dogster page not knowing the consequences.  I just wanted everyone to see her and get support since I was so devastated.
> ...


[/QUOTE]



BRAVO BRAVO


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

woo hoo bella i couldnt have said it better myself and unforntately i was part of all that bologna because some choice to point the finger then support .but i love this site and it stands for so BRAVO to you! :grouphug


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22777
[/QUOTE]


Glad to have ya'll....  Dang-I am in LOVE with CharmyPoo's dogs!!!!!!!







She is going to get SO sick of me saying that!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22822
[/QUOTE]


Me too, I love her doggies, they are so cute.....


----------

